# can you say sinus infection?



## jack hust (Dec 23, 2003)

im starting to get another one thats 2 this year ,andit sucks , thank god i have cipro time to hit them up ,and right before christmas too


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 23, 2003)

sucks man.. i just got over one i had amoxicillin that knocked it out in 2 days.
it was the shaghai amox.. from one of my good suppliers lol


----------



## jack hust (Dec 23, 2003)

cool i got some of that around mby ill use it thanks bro


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 23, 2003)

hope you get better jack.


----------



## jack hust (Dec 23, 2003)

thanks bro i am so freaking tired :blink:


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 23, 2003)

Get well soon bro....poor timing to get sick huh.


----------



## workinhard (Dec 23, 2003)

I can say FLU! yuk


----------



## steroid (Dec 23, 2003)

hope you get well before christmas evening jack


----------



## Chimp (Dec 23, 2003)

Hang in there bro! Just got over a cold myself. Glad I got rid of it before my vacation.


----------

